# Battery charger



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

I purchased a noco battery charger after reading some recommendations on this forum. I attached it last night and now the light is solid green meaning the battery is fully charged. Is it recommended to leave it plugged in constantly, or to disconnect the charger once the battery is fully charged?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

malba2366 said:


> I purchased a noco battery charger after reading some recommendations on this forum. I attached it last night and now the light is solid green meaning the battery is fully charged. Is it recommended to leave it plugged in constantly, or to disconnect the charger once the battery is fully charged?


 
I assume this charger is a battery tender so yes you should leave it plugged in.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes it is similar in concept to a battery tender, made by a different manufacturer. I bought the 0.75 amp one, as it seemed like anything larger would be more suitable for a small car.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can leave the G-750 on it. It will charge the battery and then float once the battery is fully charged.

From their web site:
_Charge fully drained lead-acid batteries up to 30 amp-hour with zero overcharge - Stay safely connected 24/7. 

_


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

just leave it plugged in it will charge and maintain the battery. I wanted something with more amperage so I picked up a battery tender power plus thee amp. it will charge a larger battery faster and maintain any of my batteries. if you have a motorcycle with an odyssey battery ( or decide to use one on your snowblower ) they like a fast charge of six amps and will burn up the smaller chargers like we are using so it is best to use something like a 10/2 automatic charger on them first, the odyssey charger isn't cheap


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the Genius 750 , just like the one in the picture. Leave it plugged in until I'm ready to use the machine, plug back in as soon as I'm done.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Everyone is correct. Leave it plugged in. It will monitor the voltage of the battery and start charging again if if drops to the low point.


----------

